# ICD9 for clogged PICC line



## ggparker14 (Aug 18, 2011)

Need other's opinions. PICC line is clogged and line is flushed with heparin.  What dx code would be appropriate?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## dkaz1 (Aug 18, 2011)

How about 996.74--Other complications of internal prosthetic device, implant, and graft--due to other vascular implant and graft??


----------

